# Final look of joint?



## Belg (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm trying to see in my mind how this would look when fully assembled. The wedge would sit on top and protrude thru the mortise on both sides?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*that joint won't assemble....*

The widest part of the tenon must be at the rear, not the front. Your wedge is meant to slide on the inclined portion of the tenon, and won't show from the "back" side. JMO. :blink:


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Actually the wedge will show from the back side unless you cut the tenon with a shoulder on the top, opening has to be same size as end of tenon so it will go through, then it drops down.


----------



## SB_Wood (Sep 18, 2015)

Belg said:


> I'm trying to see in my mind how this would look when fully assembled. The wedge would sit on top and protrude thru the mortise on both sides?


As draw, yes the wedge will be visible on both sides of the mortise. It can stick out or be trimmed flush. 

As Frank pointed out, the shorter end of the mortise must be at least as tall as the tall end of the tenon(could play with angling it in during assembly and squeak by with an ever so slightly shorter mortise depending on wedge angle and total tenon length).

As drawn this picture is also incorrect for the wedge. The top of the tenon and top of the mortise will be parallel when assembled, meaning the wedge will only have a single line of contact top and bottom at it's thick end. The top of the mortise should be at the same angle as the wedge for good face-to-face mating on all 4 sides of the wedge. Edit, as in Frank's drawings, notice the wedge angle he included in the upper part of the mortise.


----------



## Belg (Oct 2, 2011)

Guys, thanks so much. And it looks like we don't have a 100% agreement in the final look. lol I get that the mortise would need to be as tall as the widest part of the tenon(unless angled during assembly) I do think the end of the wedge would show thru on both sides. By the way this is not my drawing it was copied from this page which someone posted on here a couple of days ago. http://sawdustmaking.com/woodjoints/mortisetenon.htm#f157
I'm thinking a full sized thru mortise with a wedge on the far side of the socket would be much more sound and look better as well. Like this??


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

That is a more common way of locking the joint and will also work well for any furniture that may have to be easily knocked down in the future.


----------

